# A new trend in "Production EV Service and Repair."



## dogshed (Dec 25, 2009)

There's already someone doing battery reconditioning.


----------



## Electric Car-Nut (Jul 5, 2009)

Dogshed, 
You are correct, there is already someone doing battery reconditioning. 
The one I am thinking of is in NYC. and rebuilds Prius battery packs for hundreds of dollars less than Toyota will do it for, He is using cells from packs out of wrecked Prius as replacements, and his re-done pack last for years. What is to stop me from opening a shop doing exactly the same thing in Detroit, or Atlanta, or Dallas, or even San Francisco? 
America, encourages Competition in business. So, we need someone refurbishing Controllers for the "Volt" and "Leaf." Then we'll want all sorts of refurbished, parts for us to use for repairing the "Broken Down" EV s that come our way. 
Please read my Website for a wider perspective: WWW.ElectricVehicleTechnicalInstitute.com You may agree with me.


----------

